# Tutorial Writers!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials!*

It's been a long time since we've received fresh tutorials so to give an incentive and help get the creative juices flowing we're offering a years subscription to every member that submits 3 articles we go on to publish. 

This is an awesome opportunity for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site and help out their fellow gamers.

All you need to do is write up three articles dedicated to any aspect of the hobby and post them in the relevant tutorial forum. If you're unsure on a topic have a read through the tutorial requests area for inspiration. The mod team will have a read through, check them for quality and publish them to the site. 

Once you have three new ones you get a subscriber account and all the cool features associated with it:-


A custom Title 
Access to the private Endgame forums 
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages) 
A larger avatar (150 x 150px) 
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px) 
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username 
YouTube! Video Avatars
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page. 
We'll also block all the adverts.
 
Pretty cool for sharing a few tips eh?

Edit - We've recently launched a Tactica Writers! offer. Submissions to either of the two count towards your Supporter Account quota.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Having the blue name tag is what its all about. I have a tutorial I've created, but have been dubious about publishing. I'll finish it off and send it in right away.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm this sound interesting... might have to do this now jez


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's really cool Jez. When you say publish, do you mean you'll put it on the Articles tab? 

I have a few in mind - painting bone coloured terminator logos, chest eagles (like in my project log), painting cloaks and something else. Would these be the sort of things you're after?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure. Anything and everything. If its something you're good at and you feel it would benefit the rest of us post it up. 

Tutes with images are better but they aren't totally necessary.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Any request??:wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Sure. Anything and everything. If its something you're good at and you feel it would benefit the rest of us post it up.
> 
> Tutes with images are better but they aren't totally necessary.


Since joining here I tend to do WIP shots now for my own log - it's actually very helpful if you forget what you did or to spot any imperfections you wouldn't necessarily notice otherwise.



Damned Fist said:


> Any request??:wink:


Good idea. I can try with this one too if needed.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

wot about one really long detailed one :laugh:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmm, I'll have to throw up some scenery tutorials at some point. I need to make some new fuel tanks and other refinery-y stuff for a friend anyway.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

The tutorials I could write you would be more aptly put on your *other* site that ddn't take off. :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkmessiah; 

Haven't heard from you in awhile. How about another one of your green stuff tuts?:victory:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Darkmessiah said:


> wot about one really long detailed one :laugh:


Oooh you cheeky swine!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I've created a tut not too long ago, basically about how to post images on the forums (probably should'nt have posted it on the off-topic forums...). Does this count as one :grin:? 

Looks like I have more to write up!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We need gaming related tutorials really. :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> We need gaming related tutorials really. :biggrin:



?? As in playing the game..., or as in modeling/painting??:crazy:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm so would something like "How to take out Orks" be gaming tourtrial? 

Honestly "gaming tourtrials" would be called tacticas, wouldn't it?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Nathan said:


> Hmm so would something like "How to take out Orks" be gaming tourtrial?
> 
> Honestly "gaming tourtrials" would be called tacticas, wouldn't it?



LOL! :taunt: It's called sarcasm..., S-A-R-C-A-S-M. (Too funny)


However..., how do you take out Orks??k:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry that did come accross like that. I mean tutorials to do with the hobby. Tactics, Modelling, Painting etc. We're not looking for techincal help tutorials is what i'm saying.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i might throw a word only one up for my DA and Salamanders colour schemes, and a tactics idea for a spear-head manouvre.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> LOL! :taunt: It's called sarcasm..., S-A-R-C-A-S-M. (Too funny)
> 
> 
> However..., how do you take out Orks??k:


I find a good wine, nice bunch of flowers and a top meal at a nice restaurant does the trick. Be a gentleman, don't expect 'coffee' on the first date! :laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> LOL! It's called sarcasm..., S-A-R-C-A-S-M. (Too funny)
> 
> 
> However..., how do you take out Orks??
> ...


Now see, That's sarcasm! Well done my friend (lol):victory:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

:laugh: 

Sorry guys. 

Anything to do with the hobby.

Tactics (quite important since 5th edition changes pretty much the whole game mechanic) , Painting, Modelling, Terrain, Bases. Anything that'd benefit hobbyists really.

Got there in the end! :crazy:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Can I have the posts here (a beginner's guide to painting) and here (a guide to campaign-creation) taken into consideration as potential articles please?

:digging out long-buried stuff cyclops:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a few ideas on the painting side for tutorials that i'll get written up and can get posted over the next week or so.



Warpath


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive posted a couple of tuts in the painting area


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it alright if I post text only tutorials? Being aboard ship means I don't have a camera, let alone models to work with. I'd be able to put some up in due time, but not for 3 weeks minimum. Although I feel as if I can pretty much spell out the stages step by step.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Text only tutorials are fine but they need to be very concise and clearly written. We've had a few text only submissions already that need alot of work before they're near the acceptable standard.

Of the 5 text only submissins thus far only 1 has surpassed the required standard.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

which one was that?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Will we be contacted once we've fufilled the required three or will our CP just magically change one day and we have to figure it out?


----------



## Snackes (Jan 29, 2008)

I've just posted my Deathwing tutorial (does this one count?), I have a Death Korps 143rd Siege Regiment tutorial somwhere, and can surely make one for Vostroyans, Death Korps 19th regiment (kinda.) or Dark Angels.

Tell me which one of the last three you want. All of them will be based on the Citadel Washes.


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds great. I think I would be able to give you two tuts, one on Scenary and one on how to turn Dark Angels into Wolfs. And after the release of Black Reach, I can make a tut on how to turn them into Wolfs. That's three. Does it sound good?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

do they have to be on painting and modeling? im ok at that but where i really shine is tactics and battlefield strategies, especially in apoc battles. could i write a tutorial on that? better yet could i open a thread in the tutorial section asking if people need help in tactics and such?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd be interested in a tactics based tutorial thread as well, I'll contribute BlackApostleVilhelm.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

I will start the thread in the tutorial section, one for Apoc battles and one for anything under that.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The tutorial section is for hobby related material. 

We dont have a tactics tutorial area. Tactics aren't tutorials :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

tacticas go in the tacticas subforum, not the tutorials area.


----------



## necronlord (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont get how to one cause i got some ideas


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I'll write up some tutorials for you. Cooking in the warhammer kitchen common things in the kitchen that can be used for warhammer and 40k. I'll start working on them now so that when my computer gets fixed I can post them up. So it may take a week or so.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

if tutorials aren't being accepted are the writers told?? I've posted two up now and I don't know if their through or not...


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

how do you put articles in ???

durian


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

You post them in the relevant forum durian and then they are checked over. If they make the cut, they are posted. If not, they aren't.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

